# l&g saying hello



## RV-RAPTOR (Oct 27, 2007)

HELLO from lynn&gary boston spa west yorkshire our 1st van & loving it .Hope 2 meet other members over time going 2 scotland 4 new year in van will take some pics & post by 4 now.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 27, 2007)

hi and welcome to the best site arround think you will love it here


----------



## Trevor (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome


----------



## dogseal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Gary & Lynn, Nice to see you on here mate!


----------



## dogseal (Oct 28, 2007)

This made me laugh!


----------



## RV-RAPTOR (Oct 28, 2007)

*Rim*

HI tim he was asking 4 it


----------



## dogseal (Mar 25, 2008)

*so was this one!*

so was this one!


----------



## wildman (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to wild camping. I am glad you are enjoying the site, I've found everone to be very helpfull.


----------

